# RCA surround sound problem



## Johnshy

I have an RCA RTD315W R surround sound, at first when listening to the surround sound it worked fine, then after about a month when i turned it on to listen to movies or tv it would work for anywheres from 2 min to 15 min fine and then it would make a loud pop noise and stop working and freeze up, I would then have to unplug it and plug it back in and it would happen all over again, now when i plug it back in and try to push any button on the surround sound it shuts off and will do nothing , i push power button and does nothing, i have checked wiring and all seems fine any help out there for me
thanks 
John


----------



## yustr

welcome to tsf...

Sounds like an internal failure and it's going in for repair (assuming you can find one at anywhere near reasonable cost - good luck).

But before that I'd suggest that you open up the unit (unplugged of course) and clean out the dust bunnies. See if you can see any burnt bits or broken connecting wire on the PCB.


----------

